# Clip material sourcing



## InkyMike (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello all

Long time reader, first time poster. 

I'm working on a design for a kitless aluminum roller ball. I've read and searched through a lot of the forums here, but haven't found what I'm looking for yet.

I'm looking to custom make my clips - likely from 304 stainless. Each clip would be roughly .050" thick by .190" wide and 1 3/4" long.

I've found a place that has the material that thin (McMaster-Carr) but not nearly that narrow. I'm wondering if anyone out there has seen a source for very thin, very narrow stainless stock. I don't have a sheer at the moment, so making them from a larger sheet isn't an option - yet.

thanks!
~m


----------



## RobS (Jun 29, 2016)

By chance do you have a router?  In theory you may be able to shape it with a router if you make a template.

I know they have special router bits for non-ferous materials (brass, aluminum) not sure if they have them for SS.  Just a thought since it is so thin, you might be able to sandwich it between thicker layers of wood or plastic.

Just a thought.


----------



## InkyMike (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey Rob
Yeah, I have a couple routers - I hadn't thought about that, but it's definitely an option. My hope was to be able to find stock so I wouldn't have to waste a lot of material. 

I suppose with the material so thin, I could also consider using a band saw or a chop saw, too. Long term a good sheer is likely the most ideal solution.

~m


----------



## MikeinSC (Jun 29, 2016)

Would a jewelers coping saw with a blade for stainless work?


----------



## RobS (Jun 29, 2016)

Try calling Industrial Metal Supply  or https://mcfadden-dale.doitbest.com/


----------



## InkyMike (Jun 29, 2016)

MikeinSC said:


> Would a jewelers coping saw with a blade for stainless work?


That's an idea as well - I had considered a hand saw - I could work up a jig for it pretty easily

Rob - I'll give them a look

I've also sent an email to McMaster-Carr to see what they have to say

~m


----------



## campzeke (Jun 29, 2016)

Look for a sheet metal fabrication shop in your area. They may be able to shear the material for you. The cost should be minimal. Also look for a trade school or something similar. You may even be able to swap a pen you made for services .....


----------



## InkyMike (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks Rick - good idea. I'm sure there is a shop or two around here that could do it

~m


----------



## low_48 (Jun 29, 2016)

RobS said:


> By chance do you have a router?  In theory you may be able to shape it with a router if you make a template.
> 
> I know they have special router bits for non-ferous materials (brass, aluminum) not sure if they have them for SS.  Just a thought since it is so thin, you might be able to sandwich it between thicker layers of wood or plastic.
> 
> Just a thought.



Just curious RobS, have you ever worked with stainless steel? That stuff is really tough. I would not bring a router even close to it. It will wear a groove in a bit in an instant at that rpm and no coolant.


----------



## SteveG (Jun 29, 2016)

I like your idea of a stainless clip, and have a personal opinion to add. This idea would add to the amount of work involved, difficulty of fabrication and cost. Still want to continue reading? 

My opinion, when looking at the available stainless clips, such as the cigar design, and some Lazerlines offerings is that a clip made from flat stock, although having a curved profile along the length, appears less refined than other typical clips. I am comparing to clips which have what would appear as a curved profile in a section view. This is accomplished in most cases by bending the edges over a bit. Now THAT would involve considerable cost/effort for the limited quantity production that I think you intend. My thought, instead, is to use thicker stock. (Ex: Lazerlinez uses stock about .04 inches thick. Perhaps stock about .06 inches thick might work.) With that extra thickness you could round over the edges of the clip with a little grinding, filing, sanding, and polishing. I have never done this, but believe that doing it, and doing it well, might enhance and refine the finished look of a pen sufficiently to make the effort worth while. Just one man's thoughts...:wink:


----------



## RobS (Jun 29, 2016)

low_48 said:


> RobS said:
> 
> 
> > By chance do you have a router?  In theory you may be able to shape it with a router if you make a template.
> ...



Yes I have.  I thought he said 0.020", I just reread it and he stated 0.050" which would be significantly more difficult.  ~m at that thickness my idea would not work.


----------



## RobS (Jun 29, 2016)

~M

Do you have a maker space near you.  They tend to have a significant amount of equipment, that may solve your problem.  Just a thought.


----------



## Imaginethat (Jun 29, 2016)

Mike, 

OnlineMetals.com has stainless close to the thickness you want. Listed under 15-5 category. They would probably cut it to whatever size you want.


----------



## InkyMike (Jun 29, 2016)

Rob
Another great idea - I think there are actually a couple not too far from me. I'll check it out (even if not for this, it's honestly a resource I haven't looked in to much)

Thanks all for the suggestions - looks like I have a handful of options

~m


----------



## frank123 (Jun 29, 2016)

Wonder how a pancake die would work on .050 303?


----------



## InkyMike (Jun 29, 2016)

Imaginethat said:


> Mike,
> 
> OnlineMetals.com has stainless close to the thickness you want. Listed under 15-5 category. They would probably cut it to whatever size you want.



I'll have to give them another look - when I looked there initially, I didn't see it (or I did, and I didn't see the width I was looking for)

I've had a lot of good luck with them in the past

~m


----------



## InkyMike (Jun 29, 2016)

frank123 said:


> Wonder how a pancake die would work on .050 303?



Not sure - I'll look in to it

~m


----------



## More4dan (Jun 29, 2016)

I've used 0.030" brass and titanium for clips. The brass could be stiffer 0.40 would be better.  Just right for grade 5 titanium.  I used a metal bandsaw to cut to rough shape and a sander and file to final shape. Check ebay for sheet goods. Also knife maker supply companies carry similar thicknesses in many materials. Its used for pocket knife liners.


----------



## InkyMike (Jun 30, 2016)

More4dan said:


> I've used 0.030" brass and titanium for clips. The brass could be stiffer 0.40 would be better.  Just right for grade 5 titanium.  I used a metal bandsaw to cut to rough shape and a sander and file to final shape. Check ebay for sheet goods. Also knife maker supply companies carry similar thicknesses in many materials. Its used for pocket knife liners.



More4dan - any issues with cutting the titanium? I'd considered the knife makers as a lot of them make clips for their knives as well. 

~m


----------



## low_48 (Jun 30, 2016)

InkyMike said:


> More4dan said:
> 
> 
> > I've used 0.030" brass and titanium for clips. The brass could be stiffer 0.40 would be better.  Just right for grade 5 titanium.  I used a metal bandsaw to cut to rough shape and a sander and file to final shape. Check ebay for sheet goods. Also knife maker supply companies carry similar thicknesses in many materials. Its used for pocket knife liners.
> ...



Gee, what makes you ask? Something designed for rockets, supersonic airplane skins, and other exotic high temperature applications should be a breeze to work!


----------



## InkyMike (Jun 30, 2016)

SteveG said:


> I like your idea of a stainless clip, and have a personal opinion to add. This idea would add to the amount of work involved, difficulty of fabrication and cost. Still want to continue reading?
> 
> My opinion, when looking at the available stainless clips, such as the cigar design, and some Lazerlines offerings is that a clip made from flat stock, although having a curved profile along the length, appears less refined than other typical clips. I am comparing to clips which have what would appear as a curved profile in a section view. This is accomplished in most cases by bending the edges over a bit. Now THAT would involve considerable cost/effort for the limited quantity production that I think you intend. My thought, instead, is to use thicker stock. (Ex: Lazerlinez uses stock about .04 inches thick. Perhaps stock about .06 inches thick might work.) With that extra thickness you could round over the edges of the clip with a little grinding, filing, sanding, and polishing. I have never done this, but believe that doing it, and doing it well, might enhance and refine the finished look of a pen sufficiently to make the effort worth while. Just one man's thoughts...:wink:




Interesting idea. I have a pen I'm that has a stainless clip - and I measured the thickness, which is why I went after the thickness that I did. The edges aren't perfectly rounded, but they are round enough to not have an edge. Rounding them over would be cool...perhaps for phase II




~m


----------



## InkyMike (Jun 30, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

Gee, what makes you ask? Something designed for rockets, supersonic airplane skins, and other exotic high temperature applications should be a breeze to work![/QUOTE]

Perhaps I can just toddle off to Boeing and they can knock a few out for me 

~m


----------



## More4dan (Jul 3, 2016)

InkyMike said:


> More4dan said:
> 
> 
> > I've used 0.030" brass and titanium for clips. The brass could be stiffer 0.40 would be better.  Just right for grade 5 titanium.  I used a metal bandsaw to cut to rough shape and a sander and file to final shape. Check ebay for sheet goods. Also knife maker supply companies carry similar thicknesses in many materials. Its used for pocket knife liners.
> ...



I use titanium sheet for making pocket knives. It cuts easily with a metal band saw and I shape with a sander. I don't seen a big difference working it verses 316 SS. Drilling requires sharp bits for both and working through several diameters to the final size. To bend i heat with a torch first.  Titanium can also be colored anodized with heat or electricity in colors from gold through blues purple reds or greens.  Its high yield strength makes it a good springy material without having to work harden like brass or 300 series SS or heat treat.


----------

